# motorcyclist Nov 2010



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Stutz said:


> Check out this issue


It is not at the newsstands yet in my area. But I did see some advance. Lightning motorcycle article on pages 64 and 65.

I guess the second fastest bike gets the cover


----------



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

I picked it up at wal mart


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> It is not at the newsstands yet in my area. But I did see some advance. Lightning motorcycle article on pages 64 and 65.
> 
> I guess the second fastest bike gets the cover


On line version of the Lightning article here: 

http://www.motorcyclistonline.com/features/122_1011_lightning_electric_motorcycles/index.html

or http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/bolt-lightning-51733.html


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

You may have to use Internet Explorer to read it. It's the only browser I could get to work with that site.


----------

